# Finding Southern food in northern California...



## Pedro de San Patricio (Mar 5, 2015)

Can it even be done? All I want is some real tea and fried chicken and maybe some greens and cornbread on the side. It's been like three years. -.-


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 5, 2015)

Pedro de San Patricio said:


> Can it even be done? All I want is some real tea and fried chicken and maybe some greens and cornbread on the side. It's been like three years. -.-


Learn to cook.

I'd like to have a mobile kitchen, and do gumbo and jambalaya at festivals in the Rocky Mountain states during the summer.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 5, 2015)

Do it yourself is my way since dining out is expensive and questionable...


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

Pedro de San Patricio said:


> Can it even be done? All I want is some real tea and fried chicken and maybe some greens and cornbread on the side. It's been like three years. -.-


There are plenty of soul food restaurants in Northern Cali.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 5, 2015)

why does everyone think southern food and soul food are the same....


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> why does everyone think southern food and soul food are the same....


I've had both and there is no difference.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 5, 2015)

sure there is.....soul food is gonna be a lot more salty and have a lot more fat added to it.....not that i am claiming southern cooking is health food either but it tends not to be as fatty or salty unless paula deen is doing it


----------



## boedicca (Mar 5, 2015)

Nellie's!

Nellie s Soulfood Restaurant Bar


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> sure there is.....soul food is gonna be a lot more salty and have a lot more fat added to it.....not that i am claiming southern cooking is health food either but it tends not to be as fatty or salty unless paula deen is doing it


Must depend on who is cooking it. Southern food is the only food I dont automatically assume tastes bad when cooked by non professional whites.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 5, 2015)

lol be nice.....i love soul food....but with the diabetes....i had to give it up....i still dont like fried chicken with waffles lol that is just too odd for me...nor do i eat greens


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

I was being nice!  I dont like greens. I prefer spinach and green beans  I love chicken and waffles. I love gumbo both the Louisiana style and the Mississippi swamp style.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 5, 2015)

There's a great BBQ spot in SF called Memphis Minnie's


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 5, 2015)

now i can do spinach raw and green beans have to be cooked to death ya know.....gumbo is always good....i will try about anything once...food wise....


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 5, 2015)

Pedro de San Patricio said:


> Can it even be done? All I want is some real tea and fried chicken and maybe some greens and cornbread on the side. It's been like three years. -.-



There is this thing called Google.....and Yelp.....

Anyway- the rest of us can find southern food in Northern California- I can't say its necessarily as good as what I have had in South Carolina or Georgia but there is some damn fine Southern food here.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 5, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> There's a great BBQ spot in SF called Memphis Minnie's



Bob died..........apparently the way any good pitmaster should....from a heart attack.


----------



## 1751_Texan (Mar 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Pedro de San Patricio said:
> 
> 
> > Can it even be done? All I want is some real tea and fried chicken and maybe some greens and cornbread on the side. It's been like three years. -.-
> ...



Gumbo and jambalaya are not "southern cooking".


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 5, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > There's a great BBQ spot in SF called Memphis Minnie's
> ...



Yep. It sucks, he was cool as shit.


----------



## 1751_Texan (Mar 5, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> why does everyone think southern food and soul food are the same....



Yankees.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

1751_Texan said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro de San Patricio said:
> ...


I disagree.  My family is from the south.

Gumbo - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"*Gumbo* is a dish that originated in southern Louisiana from the Louisiana Creole people during the 18th century. "


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, I'm a Yankee and I love corn bread.    Does that count as southern food?

Edit:  Oh, and fried chicken and chicken fried steak.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 5, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Yes he was- we started going there shortly after he opened the Haight Street place- I think he operated out of the back of a bar before then- and he had time to philosophize about BBQ.

I was never as fond of his sauces- but as Bob told us many times- if BBQ needs a sauce- its not good BBQ. 

In my opinion- a California boy who ate lots of BBQ in SC, NC, GA and TN- its still the best BBQ in SF


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

I make my own barbecue sauce and it's awesome.  I've also make all kinds of flavors of glazes for ribs.  I like the cherry glaze the best.  God, that stuff is deeeelicious.    I want some right now.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


True dat. 

"if BBQ needs a sauce- its not good BBQ."


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I disagree.  Barbecue sauce is awesome.  It makes the ribs nice and sticky and delicious.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Just because you're from the south does not mean your opinions about food outweigh anyone else's.  Some of us Yankees have improved on some of your recipes.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You miss the point.  I dont care how good the sauce may be.  If your Q needs sauce its not good Q. Its more of a cover up for bad cooking technique and seasoning.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not at all.  It adds to the flavor.    Also, we Yankees on the northeast coast have lobsta and chowda.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

I do make spice rubs too though sometimes, but I really love my cherry glaze on ribs.  It's the best thing since . . . ever!


----------



## 1751_Texan (Mar 5, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 1751_Texan said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Louisiana is in the south yes.. You got that part right.

People eat gumbo as much in Idaho and in Tennessee.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

Brine with cherry coke, salt,  cinnamon, Yuuummmmm


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

1751_Texan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 1751_Texan said:
> ...



I don't know how you guys can eat grits.  I've never had it but I've seen it, and it looks like a bowl full of mush.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 5, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Gonna have to disagree about the sauces, I love the Texas Red and the Beelzebub's Breath.

But Bob's brisket doesn't "need" any sauce.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 1751_Texan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's just ground corn.....


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 1751_Texan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Grits are so good with butter and fried eggs.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



LOL....there is no 'right' or 'wrong' but when it comes to BBQ we all have opinions.....and of course mine is the correct one......


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 1751_Texan said:
> ...


native american in origin.....but you knew that didnt you?


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 5, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 1751_Texan said:
> ...



Shrimp and grits........cheese grits.....I love good grits......perfect with bacon and eggs.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 5, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes, but it's not my fav, only if I was starving would I eat it....My Ma used to make rice for breakfast also...I'd eat corn pone before I'd eat grits...


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Cheese grits? I will have to give that a try.  What kind of cheese? Grated Parmesan?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That does it, it's cook off time!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I prefer home fries with bacon and eggs.  Oh, I love me some homey home fries!  Crispy on the outside, melt in your mouth on the inside.  I'm getting so hungry now!


----------



## boedicca (Mar 5, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > There's a great BBQ spot in SF called Memphis Minnie's
> ...




I miss Flint's in Oakland. That was the VVBest BBQ spot in the BA.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 5, 2015)

That is just what we used to fry up to smother our browns beans and cornbread with, and the katsup with raw onions........


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 5, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I use chedder- paremesan would make it a little too much like the italian dish- but jack would work nicely too.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Right by CP Bannons?  Do you remember McCoy's?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I've heard they were great, but I never got a chance to try them.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I never had Flint's....I have had Everett and Jones....and it is okay but not great.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


I love Italian food so my mind is already thinking about the Parmesan.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


You missed out. Flints was probably the best I have ever tasted besides my own.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 5, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




It was on Shattuck near 66th.

Flint s BBQ - CLOSED - East Oakland - Oakland CA Yelp


I'm not familiar with the places you mentioned.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Parmegiano Reggiano!  I'm spoiled now and can't eat any other.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Did they expand? The link you posted is in east oakland right by Havenscourt.  McCoys was on the border of North Oakland and Berkeley.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh wow. Flints had 3 locations.

Flint s Bar-B-Q - Oakland - LocalWiki

"The restaurant was started by Willie Flintroy at Havenscourt and E. 14th Streets. "


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

I've gotta go have some supper now!  This thread is making me hungry!


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 5, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You can't go wrong with parmesan- what I was thinking of was Polenta......more yummy food.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 5, 2015)

depends on how you make the cornbread...baked in the oven in cake pan...thats not cornbread...one needs an iron skillet


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 5, 2015)

any dish needing okra has to be southern  you can barely grow it outside the south needs hot ass weather


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 5, 2015)

Pedro de San Patricio said:


> Can it even be done? All I want is some real tea and fried chicken and maybe some greens and cornbread on the side. It's been like three years. -.-



Real tea?

California has the best tea in the world.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 5, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




At one point they did expand - I think the kids tried to run the places.  It didn't work out.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 5, 2015)

sweet tea....lol sweet tea


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> [
> 
> I don't know how you guys can eat grits.  I've never had it but I've seen it, and it looks like a bowl full of mush.



Ever had Polenta?

Same damn thing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 5, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> [
> native american in origin.....but you knew that didnt you?



Caribbean actually.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 5, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> sweet tea....lol sweet tea



Tea is not sweet.

Soda pop is sweet.


----------



## Pedro de San Patricio (Mar 5, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> California has the best tea in the world.


No. Real tea is black, strong, made on a stove in a pot (not a "pan" - a pot), and involves ice and sugar. I've yet to see this here.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I've never actually tried it, but I've seen it made on the Food Network, which I really love to watch.  Sometimes they bake it and cut it in squares, so it's not so mushy like the grits.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> depends on how you make the cornbread...baked in the oven in cake pan...thats not cornbread...one needs an iron skillet



Yup, I use a cast iron pan to make it when I make homemade cornbread, but I've had a difficult time finding good cornmeal.  Some brands have no flavor and the cornbread comes out really bland.  

I know you southerners are going to kill me for saying that a lot of times I make Jiffy brand cornbread.    I like to make corn on the cob and scrape the corn off the cob and then put that in the bread.  Gives it a lot more flavor.  I also sometimes add a little cayenne pepper.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> sweet tea....lol sweet tea



I used to have a neighbor who was from Mississippi, and she used to make sweet tea all the time.  Delicious!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> any dish needing okra has to be southern  you can barely grow it outside the south needs hot ass weather



Never tried okra either.  What does it taste like?


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > depends on how you make the cornbread...baked in the oven in cake pan...thats not cornbread...one needs an iron skillet
> ...



LOL...my wife is from the South- we normally keep Jiffy around......


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > any dish needing okra has to be southern  you can barely grow it outside the south needs hot ass weather
> ...



Okra is a tricky vegetable- lots of people try it and hate it- because if it isn't cooked right- well it has an odd consistency.

Taste? Maybe a little like green beans? But it is its own flavor. 

Fried okra is good- but what isn't good fried? Good in gumbo, and also good in some SE Asian dishes. 

What we prefer now is to grill it whole- toss it with olive oil and salt and pepper- grill until just starting to brown and turn- usually not more than about 5 minutes total- eat everything but the stem.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 6, 2015)

we roast okra on the grill after letting in set in soy sauce...for about 30 minutes....

okra will  not be slimey if cooked right


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



I would probably pass on that.  I'm not a huge vegetable lover.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I've never actually tried it, but I've seen it made on the Food Network, which I really love to watch.  Sometimes they bake it and cut it in squares, so it's not so mushy like the grits.



I used to go to a diner in Georgetown, in the El Dorado Hills between Placerville and Auburn, that served a fried grits breakfast, crispy on the outside, creamy in the middle. Top notch food.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've never actually tried it, but I've seen it made on the Food Network, which I really love to watch.  Sometimes they bake it and cut it in squares, so it's not so mushy like the grits.
> ...



Meh, I think I'd prefer home fries.  Home fries are one of my favorite foods.  I love potatoes cooked pretty any way.  Thank God for potatoes!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Meh, I think I'd prefer home fries.  Home fries are one of my favorite foods.  I love potatoes cooked pretty any way.  Thank God for potatoes!



Very different flavors involved. Grits ultimately tastes like Cream of Wheat - even though it's made from corn. As was said, anything taste good fried, but these grits were special, soaked up all the flavors from the flattop. I don't know if that's true Southern or not, but it was good.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 6, 2015)

i dont do grits


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 6, 2015)

Had some cheese grits this morning with turkey sausage and eggs mixed up in it. Damn that was good.


----------



## williepete (Mar 6, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Had some cheese grits this morning with turkey sausage and eggs mixed up in it. Damn that was good.



Yes Sir!

Grits are a_ vehicle_ for cheese and butter made to be a fork companion of bacon, sausage or ham. We use chicken or beef stock instead of water to boil ours.

If y'all are interested, I'll post a cheese grit casserole my wife makes. We take it to pot luck events and no one realizes they're eating grits. The dish is always cleaned out.

You'll have to supply your own defibrillator.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 6, 2015)

I've never been able to like grits. I've tried - a few of my chef friends have made them for me, swearing that _this time_ I'd like them.

Never worked out, though. I can't think of grits as anything other than wallpaper paste.


----------



## williepete (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Just because you're from the south does not mean your opinions about food outweigh anyone else's.  Some of us Yankees have improved on some of your recipes.



1. Yes it does.
2.  No y'all haven't.
3.  South is capitalized.
4.  north, east and west are not.
5.  Bless your sweet little Yankee heart.


----------



## williepete (Mar 6, 2015)

Pedro,

Find a Soul Food restaurant.

*The origins of the term Soul Food*

"_Soul Food is a term used for an ethnic cuisine, food traditionally prepared and eaten by African Americans of the Southern United States. Many of the various dishes and ingredients included in "soul food" are also regional meals and comprise a part of other Southern US cooking, as well. The style of cooking originated during American slavery. African slaves were given only the "leftover" and "undesirable" cuts of meat from their masters (while the white slave owners got the meatiest cuts of ham, roasts, etc.).

We also had only vegetables grown for ourselves. After slavery, many, being poor, could afford only off-cuts of meat, along with offal. Farming, hunting and fishing provided fresh vegetables, fish and wild game, such as possum, rabbit, squirrel and sometimes waterfowl. Africans living in America at the time (and since) more than made do with the food choices we had to work with. Dishes or ingredients commonly found in soul food include:..."_

 Soul Food a brief history African American Registry


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

williepete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you're from the south does not mean your opinions about food outweigh anyone else's.  Some of us Yankees have improved on some of your recipes.
> ...



1.  No it doesn't.  That is just your own opinion.  
2.  Yes, I most certainly have, and I could out cook any southerner (small "S" - Lol) blindfolded with only one hand.   
3.  No, it is not.  You are wrong.  
4.  Correct.  
5.  I know what that means.  Phony southerners who are afraid to be honest.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I've never been able to like grits. I've tried - a few of my chef friends have made them for me, swearing that _this time_ I'd like them.
> 
> Never worked out, though. I can't think of grits as anything other than wallpaper paste.



I've heard that too.  I also had a friend from the "south" who used to brag about her cooking all the time, and it really was not that impressive.    She was a big fat woman, and her husband probably weighed 115 pounds.  Lol.


----------



## williepete (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You be sweet now Darl'in, ya hear?


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 6, 2015)

Pedro de San Patricio said:


> Can it even be done? All I want is some real tea and fried chicken and maybe some greens and cornbread on the side. It's been like three years. -.-


"Import" a chic from the South, she won't even need a green card.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

williepete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



Whatevs.  The bottom line is . . . I am right and you are wrong.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 6, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > sure there is.....soul food is gonna be a lot more salty and have a lot more fat added to it.....not that i am claiming southern cooking is health food either but it tends not to be as fatty or salty unless paula deen is doing it
> ...


 
Wow, you are a true blue racist.


----------

